# Rippetoe's Starting Strength - for women?



## MuttleCat (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I have recently joined the site after deciding to get a bit more serious about my strength training (have been 'dabbling' for a while) and am thinking about starting the Rippetoe 3x5 program. Is this routine suitable for a 40 yr old female (my main objective is increasing strength) ? I would appreciate any advice on this, in particular from any women who have tried this routine,

Thanks,

MuttleCat.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Well im not a woman, but im pretty well read on Rip's stuff and as far as i know he advises woman to train the same as men.

I used starting strength when i first started training and made quick progress on the core lifts .


----------



## MuttleCat (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, the simplicity of the routine appeals to me (I mainly do compound exercises anyhow) and I think I may try this program for the next 8 weeks or so and see how I get on - it's just that I haven't really seen any reviews/comments by women on the routine - I think maybe I just need to try it and see how it works for me!


----------

